# New Years Resolutions



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

Does anyone really follow through with these?

I rarely do, so don't make any.. cuz I know myself..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Does anyone really follow through with these?
> 
> I rarely do, so don't make any.. cuz I know myself..  *



Years ago, I vowed to never make anymore and guess what, I have succeeded up to now


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 1, 2004)

I found that resolutions are made to be broken thus I don't make them anymore so the need to beat myself up because I didn't KEEP the resolution isn't there. Better that way. Setting goals and working towards them is kinda like a resolution...isn't it? 
Me, I just want and KEEP a regular job...sheesh!


----------



## Ender (Jan 1, 2004)

I resolve:

to eat more pork rinds
scratch myself more often
belch louder
drink more beer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

I want to gain 10 - 15 pounds.


----------



## Seig (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I want to gain 10 - 15 pounds. *


You can have mine.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 2, 2004)

> I want to gain 10 - 15 pounds


 Same here, so long as it's lean muscle.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *I resolve:
> 
> to eat more pork rinds
> ...



Alright homer


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 2, 2004)

Many things could happen beyond a persons control. Also, never make promises you can't or won't keep!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Same here, so long as it's lean muscle. *



Right on!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 3, 2004)

I think this year my only resolutions are the ones for this site. So....this year I want to;

1: Post a lot more then I have been of late 

2: Become the big dog round here (again)  

3: Annoy Seig a whole lot more  

And.......yeah I think thats it. I might have to step up and take back my place as king of the dark side as well  


Signed,
                  The MoB MaN


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jan 3, 2004)

Work out more oftener, so I can get in shape and lose this pendelous belly..............

and learn to smile more often during class


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Work out more oftener, so I can get in shape and lose this pendelous belly..............
> 
> and learn to smile more often during class *



Killers like you don't need to smile during class.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I think this year my only resolutions are the ones for this site. So....this year I want to;
> 
> 1: Post a lot more then I have been of late
> ...



You abandon me, and want to be the BIG dog again? You must prove yourself, young Jedi!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Killers like you don't need to smile during class. *



No smiling or facial expressions; just down to business hardcore training.:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Work out more oftener, so I can get in shape and lose this pendelous belly..............
> 
> and learn to smile more often during class *




*smiles sweetly  and  2 handed waves at Pete...

Pendulous belly.. *scoffs* yeah uh huh...
*see my signature*


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I think this year my only resolutions are the ones for this site. So....this year I want to;
> 
> 1: Post a lot more then I have been of late
> ...





........................................................
*snorts*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Pendulous belly.. *scoffs* yeah uh huh...*



Kinda what I was thinking. 

I remember him being lean and mean and ........:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 3, 2004)

yeah.. lean, mean and totally demented..
nearly killed me last night just during warmups~!!!


----------



## Seig (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Killers like you don't need to smile during class. *


I don't about that, people seem to get really disturbed when he and I are smiling and laughing when we are sparring each other.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't about that, people seem to get really disturbed when he and I are smiling and laughing when we are sparring each other. *



Cuz goodness knows yer plannin something!
...or just having a good time...whichever...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You abandon me, and want to be the BIG dog again? You must prove yourself, young Jedi! *




Prove myself to a lower being? NEVER! As of now I am commander of the dark forces.....anyone who wishes to test me may do so at there peril. CastilloI give you two options....Join me now and be joint leader......or DIE! MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA :enguard:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Prove myself to a lower being? NEVER! As of now I am commander of the dark forces.....anyone who wishes to test me may do so at there peril. CastilloI give you two options....Join me now and be joint leader......or DIE! MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA :enguard: *



Ok, I give in! I'll join.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, I give in! I'll join. *



Ricardo, you had come so far, now you will have to start all over.

Moral will improve or the beatings will continue


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ricardo, you had come so far, now you will have to start all over.
> 
> Moral will improve or the beatings will continue  *



Sounds like I'm in between a rock and a hard place. What's a guy to do?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Years ago, I vowed to never make anymore and guess what, I have succeeded up to now  *


 I was going to say that.
Sean


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jan 3, 2004)

Ricardo,

Don't worry about the beatings, 

First you have to get through the warmups.

Last nights was a doddle compared to what Escrima Demon and I did today.  e.g. - Sit ups for two minutes straight with a cinderblock between the hands was one of the "nicer" of the 7 abdominal training events........
 My instructors (plural) abdominal slaps are so beautiful in execution, they bring tears to your eyes :erg:

"Oh The Pain!"  "The Pain!"  in a Dr. Smith voice from the "Lost in Space" series:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 3, 2004)

I think I may have to...erm....study on friday nights...yeah! ...study...:shrug: 


...i can never keep resolutions. mine was to eat healthier, and dad got me two tacos tonight for dinner. i just can't resist the taco...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I was going to say that.
> Sean *



Go ahead and say it, It does not and will not bother me


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ok, I give in! I'll join. *




.................That was easy


----------

